# Graves' Eye Disease?



## robn515 (Mar 30, 2010)

About a week ago I was eating lunch when I glanced at myself in a mirror in the lounge at work. I noticed something was different, but I couldn't put my finger on it. I kept looking at myself to try and figure out what it was, but I was stumped.

At the same time I was diagnosed with painful thyroiditis after having a sore throat that would not go away. I had recently had an upper respiratory illness which my doc said must've made it's way into my thyroid. My lab results came back showing low TSH and high T3 and T4. My doctor said that was a sign of hyperthyroidism which is typical with thyroiditis. He gave me a beta blocker and wants me to come back in 3 weeks for more bloodwork.

When I got home tonight I was reading about hyperthyroidism when I came across Graves' Disease. I started reading the symptoms and as soon as I read about how it can effect your eyes, it hit me. That's what's different about me. I ran back to the bathroom to take a closer look and that's definitely what it is. I've even been studying old pictures of myself comparing then and now and my eyes have definitely changed in an odd way.

My question is, would painful thyroiditis affect my eyes this way? It seems like the eye symptom is directly linked to Graves' Disease and not hyperthyroidism due to painful thyroiditis.

I'm a little freaked out because I've been reading things about Graves' eyes that are a little frightening. Like the fact that they don't go away even after being treated for Graves.

I feel like I might should call my doctor and mention this to him. Or is this something that can happen with thyroiditis?

Thanks a bunch,
Robin


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

Eye involvement is generally another branch of Graves Disease, not related to the thyroid. HOWEVER... if your thyroid level is high it can sometimes create a widening of the eye lids which make your eyes appear larger. If what your seeing is just more "white" around your eyes then that could be because of an increase of the thyroxine in your system. If they are actually "bulging" or appear to be protruding more from your sockets, then that would be Graves Disease. If you have eye involvement you may want to talk with your Doctor about it. I had terrible sore throats and high fevers which my doctors attributed to a persistent bacterial infection of the throat. However after 2 rounds of antibiotics it would not go away, along with a rash of small pustules (whiteheads) that covered my chest, shoulders and was beginning to creep up to my face. Two days after my thyroid was removed (because I was diagnosed with Graves), the rash which had been around for several months, disappeared. Nor did my bacterial infection return.


----------



## robn515 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sidpb, I didn't know how to describe it until you said "widening of the eyelids." So that's normal when your thyroid level is high? Should it go away when my levels lower?!

THanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

robn515 said:


> About a week ago I was eating lunch when I glanced at myself in a mirror in the lounge at work. I noticed something was different, but I couldn't put my finger on it. I kept looking at myself to try and figure out what it was, but I was stumped.
> 
> At the same time I was diagnosed with painful thyroiditis after having a sore throat that would not go away. I had recently had an upper respiratory illness which my doc said must've made it's way into my thyroid. My lab results came back showing low TSH and high T3 and T4. My doctor said that was a sign of hyperthyroidism which is typical with thyroiditis. He gave me a beta blocker and wants me to come back in 3 weeks for more bloodwork.
> 
> ...


That is correct; GED (Graves' Eye Disease) is one of the 4 clinical criteria in the diagnosis of Graves'.

Exophthalmos, goiter, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis.

It is my humble recommendation that you get to a Board Certified Ophthalmologist because much can be done to stave this off.

Also, I believe you need some antibodies' tests.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies),TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

Let us know what you decide to do. I am sorry to hear thus but as I say, "Early intervention is essential!"


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

robn515 said:


> Sidpb, I didn't know how to describe it until you said "widening of the eyelids." So that's normal when your thyroid level is high? Should it go away when my levels lower?!
> 
> THanks!


That's what happened with me. I did go to an ophthalmologist and he said I had slight swelling behind my eyes but most of my problem was from high thyroid which made my eyes appear wider. I thought he was a quack, but after my thyroid removal my eyes appear normal again. Double check with your doctor though. Like Andros said, you should probably get your levels checked by an ophthalmologist just in case.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have been diagnosed with Graves Eye Disease, had an MRI of the eyes (orbits/muscles/optic nerve) yesterday, should get the results Monday or Tuesday. Will post.
________
BMW R16


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> I have been diagnosed with Graves Eye Disease, had an MRI of the eyes (orbits/muscles/optic nerve) yesterday, should get the results Monday or Tuesday. Will post.


I just hate waiting but I will wait with you!! Most anxious to hear results of your MRI.

How was it? I never had an MRI.


----------

